# Help with bulking diet



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

stats-36yo-h-5-9-w-70kg

Never followed strict diet when last training 3 months ago,starting to get back into it want to make sure have proper diet this time to get best gains.

Any advice much appreciated diet is-

7.30am-multi-vitamin 1 tablespoon of glutamine.

bowl of oatmeal whey protein 1 tablesoon flaxoil.

10.30am-3 whole eggs 1 cup of hash browns 1 orange juice.

1.30pm-chicken/turkey breast/fish 1/2 cup of brown rice.

4.30pm-whey protein,apple,handful of peanuts.

7.00pm-chicken/turkey/fish 1/2cup brown rice 1/2 cup green beans

10.00pm-whey protein 1/2 cup cottage cheese

1 tablespoon flaxseed oil,1 tablespoon glutamine and zma

pre workout-creatine.

post workout-creatine 1 tablespoon glutamine.

Does this diet look ok for bulking . am i using right supplements any advice welcome thanks.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Would add some red meat in there Not every day but a couple of times a week. How big a measure is a cup?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

tam25 said:


> Would add some red meat in there Not every day but a couple of times a week. How big a measure is a cup?


Measurement Conversions...


----------



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah lol wasn,t very accurate with cup measurments about 200g rice an 120g greens . will be adding red meat also. thanks for reply tam least know going in right direction.


----------



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for converter that,ll come in handy.


----------



## wigan_78 (Sep 6, 2008)

hiya fella,

IMO i would add some protein to yr post work out and i would switch yr 10:00 pm whey protein to casein as its a lot more slow release......if yr trying to pack on mass 8/10 hrs without protein is a no-no......but thats just my opinion mate....


----------



## oduinn (Oct 11, 2008)

cheers for the advice wigan, will definitely be changing my 10.00pm whey protien to casien

due to the slower digestion makes sense thanks.


----------

